# So many new hop varieties...



## Siborg (9/9/13)

OK, so I haven't brewed in (at least) 12 months or so. After finally buying my first home (yay!), I'm looking to get back into it as I have a decent area to setup my bar and brewery.

I just jumped on to the CraftBrewer site, and there's all these new hop varieties that I've never heard of! So, my question is: what have I missed? What are the varieties everyone is raving about (when I left it was all about Galaxy) and, on a similar vein, what else is new in the world of grains and yeast?

I'm probably going to start of with some clone recipes to ease my way back into it, but I'd really like to hear about some new ingredients and what styles (or experimental brews) you've used them in...


----------



## Yob (9/9/13)

Mosaic!!

Ed. Where's the New digs Si?


----------



## slash22000 (9/9/13)

As Yob says, Mosaic is probably the biggest one. People are going mental for Mosaic. There are some other great new ones but about 90% of the buzz is Mosaic. Oh, and, "When is Amarillo coming back?".

I've also been hearing a bit about "Herkules", a new German hop. Apparently "intense" tropical/fruity.


----------



## boonchu (9/9/13)

Just cracked the first keg of mosaic pale. The mosaic imparted a fair bit of sweetness and I would up 
The bittering to 40ibu next time.
Recipe: Mosaic pale ale

Style: American Pale Ale
Batch size: 40.0 l
Boil volume: 50.0 l
OG: 1.055
FG: 1.014
Bitterness (IBU): 30.5
Color (SRM): 6.3
ABV: 5.4%

Grain/Sugars:

9.00 kg Maris Otter Malt, 90.0%
1.00 kg Vienna (German), 10.0%

Hops:

30.00 g mosaic (AA 12.0%, Pellet)
30 min, 16.8 IBU
30.00 g mosaic (AA 12.0%, Pellet) 10 min, 7.9 IBU
40.00 g mosaic (AA 12.0%, Pellet) 5 min, 5.8IBU
Wlp 862 cry havoc at 15 - 17*c
40gm mosaic dry hoped

Cubed


----------



## Black Devil Dog (9/9/13)

Yeah, I keen to keg my Mosaic APA in the next few days. :icon_drool2:


----------



## tazman1967 (9/9/13)

Was drinking mine over the weekend. First time using it.. be very careful with dry hopping with it.


----------



## Beersuit (9/9/13)

I quite like El Dorado. Has nice tropical fruit flavour but adds a slight perception of sweetness. Paired with Simcoe and Chinook it's fantastic.


----------



## Yob (9/9/13)

tazman1967 said:


> Was drinking mine over the weekend. First time using it.. be very careful with dry hopping with it.


Why's that? I've hopped fairly heavily with it and loved it.. How much How long?

Not taking the piss, honest question.


----------



## Siborg (10/9/13)

OK, so I need to try this Mosaic... what sort of characteristics does it have? So far, I've gathered it imparts a bit of sweetness. If you were to liken it to another hop variety, what would be closest? is 12% AA about standard? I'm curious as well to find out why to be careful dry hopping with it.

And what's this about Amarillo? Is there a shortage? That used to be one of my favourites! Man, I've been out of the loop!

Cheers for the recipe, Boonchu.

Yob, I'm out in Doreen - move in on the 5th Oct. Will have to catch up for a beer.


----------



## Donske (10/9/13)

Beersuit said:


> I quite like El Dorado. Has nice tropical fruit flavour but adds a slight perception of sweetness. Paired with Simcoe and Chinook it's fantastic.



Goes fantastic with Galaxy too.


----------



## Yob (10/9/13)

Siborg said:


> OK, so I need to try this Mosaic... what sort of characteristics does it have? So far, I've gathered it imparts a bit of sweetness. If you were to liken it to another hop variety, what would be closest? is 12% AA about standard? I'm curious as well to find out why to be careful dry hopping with it.
> 
> And what's this about Amarillo? Is there a shortage? That used to be one of my favourites! Man, I've been out of the loop!
> 
> ...


Fo Sho!

Its berry like, closest hop would be Citra, but different.. Ive found it hard to do wrong with in the 3 or so batched Ive used it in, and Ive gone hard with it, lovely as a keg hop for a few days... :icon_drool2:

Re: Amarillo, not a shortage as such (well no more than other years) just the prices are just stupid... Ive refused to stock it at the current prices (in some places upward of $70kg) with the new season Ive contracted 'an amount' that I should be able to be able to do 'Dealz' on... probably wont last the whole year though...

:beerdrink:


----------



## tazman1967 (10/9/13)

Yob,
I dry hopped at 20g per 23L, I found it a bit OTT for me..
I did have a stalled ferment, so it was dry hopped for 2 weeks instead of one. My bad.
Otherwise I enjoyed it very much.. seems it would play well with other hops as well.
Cheers


----------



## sponge (10/9/13)

Dry hopping for two weeks can definitely lend itself to some unwanted grassy/vegetable flavours. I find the longer you dry hop, the colder you need to keep the beer to help prevent those flavours from appearing.

As for new hops, mosaic, citra and POR are probably the big 3...


h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/9/13)

Mosaic goes great with Citra, Cascade, Galaxy & Summit. Tends to add a berry, melon like angle to the fruitiness that complements the citrusy hops with out overdoing one variety.


----------



## Siborg (10/9/13)

sponge said:


> Dry hopping for two weeks can definitely lend itself to some unwanted grassy/vegetable flavours. I find the longer you dry hop, the colder you need to keep the beer to help prevent those flavours from appearing.
> 
> As for new hops, mosaic, citra and POR are probably the big 3...
> 
> ...


Citra and POR??? What do they taste like?


----------



## Khellendros13 (10/9/13)

Got 40gms of Mosaic in my keg (Citra/Mosaic APA with wheat), since Friday night. When do you think I should pull them out?

So far, quite different to Cascade/Amarilo/Galaxy IMO. Then again, 20% wheat is lending it's own flavour. Will have to try this again with a more classic APA grist.


----------



## Yob (10/9/13)

today would be ideal, not gone long over 4 days


----------



## slash22000 (10/9/13)

Is the keg cold or at room temperature?


----------



## Yob (10/9/13)

Id guess cold, he implies he's been drinking it already.


----------



## j-dunn (10/9/13)

I did a Black IPA dry hopped keg with Mosaicn (40G) for 3.5 days and it was awesome!!!

Used Simco(20g) as bittering and at 20 min Mosaic (50g) was a 30 lt batch but only dry hopped the 19 in the keg, balance was bottled. 

Next time I will fill keg and dry hop balance in FV before I bottle.

Yob, any ideas for the el dorado? Keen to try it out, was thinking a Rye IPA maybe?


----------



## boonchu (10/9/13)

Thinking mosaic would go well in fruit beers and maybe a pilsner or saison.

If you want to try a commercial beer using it, get a hold of Epics Mosaic Pale.


----------



## Donske (10/9/13)

j-dunn said:


> I did a Black IPA dry hopped keg with Mosaicn (40G) for 3.5 days and it was awesome!!!
> 
> Used Simco(20g) as bittering and at 20 min Mosaic (50g) was a 30 lt batch but only dry hopped the 19 in the keg, balance was bottled.
> 
> ...



I've got a keg of El Dorado and Galaxy pale ale on tap at the moment, it's straight fruit salad, but not overpowering at all, just really easy drinking at around 4.5% and 40 IBU, I'll take some more detailed tasting notes when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## j-dunn (10/9/13)

Donske said:


> I've got a keg of El Dorado and Galaxy pale ale on tap at the moment, it's straight fruit salad, but not overpowering at all, just really easy drinking at around 4.5% and 40 IBU, I'll take some more detailed tasting notes when I get home this afternoon.


Sounds the go. any chance of the recipe?


----------



## Donske (10/9/13)

j-dunn said:


> Sounds the go. any chance of the recipe?



I'll throw it up with some tasting notes in a couple of hours, still stuck at work.


----------

